# Reißverschluss sitzt fest



## Elmar Elfers (2. Mai 2019)

Gruß in die Runde!
Bestimmt gibt es schon einen Thread zum Thema, aber ich habe ihn nicht gefunden 
Mein Problem: Zwei Reißverschlüsse sitzen an meinem Rucksack fest. Bevor ich alle möglichen Mittel darauf sprühe oder schmiere und mir ggfs. den Stoff versaue, frage ich lieber einmal Euch.
Danke und schöne Grüße, Elmar


----------



## Dorschbremse (2. Mai 2019)

Ich hab früher auch immer selbst geprutscht, mit unterschiedlichsten Mitteln und Ergebnissen..... 

Mittlerweile hab ich rausgefunden, dass jeder Schuhmacher dir für zwei Euro einen komplett neuen Zipper steckt und den Rest des Reißverschlusses mit nem Pflegemittel behandelt und lass den Unsinn bleiben


----------



## Elmar Elfers (2. Mai 2019)

Auch ´ne Idee ;-) Dann mache ich mich nachher mal auf den Weg


----------



## PirschHirsch (2. Mai 2019)

So eine kleine Änderungs-Schneiderei kann bei solchen Sachen potenziell auch prima sein (falls vor Ort evtl. kein Schuhmensch vorhanden).


----------



## gründler (2. Mai 2019)

Ur Oma hat schon damals Magarine genommen und hat meistens geholfen.

lg


----------



## knutwuchtig (2. Mai 2019)

siehst ja selber auf dem foto . da ist was korrodiert. abbürsten und etwas kriechöl drauf.ersatzweise etwas seife . sollte der schieber kaputt gehen , kann man einfach einen ersatzschieber einbauen .


----------



## Elmar Elfers (2. Mai 2019)

Danke Euch schon mal für die Antworten


----------



## rule270 (4. Mai 2019)

Hy 
ein wenig Babyöl ist ein Universalmittel, Kleit sowie Konservierung, für Angler.
Billig zu haben beim Diskounter.
LG
Rudi


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. Mai 2019)

Einfach eine Kerze daran reiben,  das Wachs läßt wieder laufen!

Stinkt nicht, hinterläßt keine Spuren und Flecken und hat Langzeitwirkung ...

Den Kerzentrick würde ich auch allen raten, die oft mit Zelt unterwegs sind, regelmäßig anzuwenden, um den Reißverschluss laufen zu lassen.


----------



## Dorschbremse (4. Mai 2019)

Konservierung macht man im Idealfall von vornherein..... 

Wenn man es nüchtern betrachtet, beschäftigt man sich erst mit sowas profanem wie einem Reißverschluss, wenn es aus mechanischer Sicht bereits zu spät ist;
 "Hmm, geht schwer, muss ich mich demnächst mal drum kümmern - und wieder vergessen"

Die Zipper sind nicht mehr grundsätzlich so solide gefertigt wie früher- gespart wird überall um die Marge zu sichern - von daher sind die Dinger bereits nach geringfügigem Ruckeln und ziehen verbogen und laufen trotz Schmierung nie wieder auch nur ähnlich gut wie neu.
 Nicht selten bleiben von den Reparaturversuchen Werkzeugspuren in Form von Graten am Zipper zurück - und die wiederum gehen dem anderen Part des Reißverschlusses an die Substanz.... einen neuen Reißverschluss einnähen zu lassen kommt meist unverhältnismäßig teuer und so landet die Tasche /Jacke/Zelt im Müll

Von daher ist es sinnvoll, frühzeitig (oder zumindest rechtzeitig) den Zipper auszutauschen


----------

